
A Gentle Introduction to Functional JavaScript - jrsinclair
http://jrsinclair.com/articles/2016/gentle-introduction-to-functional-javascript-intro/
======
ryfm
My eyes! [https://imgur.com/pYHAp3Y](https://imgur.com/pYHAp3Y)

------
jrsinclair
Thanks for the feedback @ryfm. I've updated scrollbar styling to be slightly
less awful.

~~~
ryfm
it's not about scroll bar styling, but about the fonts, i had a hard time
trying to read the article, that's sad given that i liked the actual content.
Thanks!

